# Como quitar ruido en el sonido del computador



## xmrling (May 31, 2005)

El problema es el siguiente: tengo uno parlantes de 500 watts PMPO pero cuando no estoy reproduciendo algo en computador se escucha un ruido espantoso.

Quisiera saber que circuito o que le puedo adicionar para quitarle el ruido.

gracias.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Dices que el ruido solo se escucha cuando reproduces algo?, de ser así puede ser un problema de distorsión por saturación, eso se corrige desde el panel de control, disminuyendo el volumen de salida de línea.

Pero si el ruido se da siempre, creo que puede ser un ruido de línea, causado por una mala conexión a tierra.

Fernando.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 21, 2005)

fer dijo:
			
		

> Dices que el ruido solo se escucha cuando reproduces algo?, de ser así puede ser un problema de distorsión por saturación, eso se corrige desde el panel de control, disminuyendo el volumen de salida de línea.
> 
> Pero si el ruido se da siempre, creo que puede ser un ruido de línea, causado por una mala conexión a tierra.
> 
> Fernando.



Y puede en algunos casos, llegar hasta escuchar algunas señales de radio, es algo muy comun.


----------



## bio_4026 (Oct 30, 2007)

yo tengo un problema parecido. escucho trabajar al disco duro y a las lectoras. por favor, denme una solucion. gracias


----------



## electronica-2000 (Oct 31, 2007)

eso lo hacen todas las pc hasta la mia :evil: yo para que no me pase eso subo el volumen de la pc al maximo y manejo el vol del amplificador.
chauu
salu2


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 13, 2007)

la verdad es qe es muy molesto eso y mas para los que como yo comemos del sonido, y se lo noto a veces a mi equipo que zumba mucho cuando trabaja el disco duro, y no le encontre solucion, le hice un apaño que bueno algo le quita de ruido y es aparte de llevar un hierro cuando voy a algun local o algo a pinxar, y poner una pica de tierra auxiliar para mis enchufes de sonido, fue meter entre la linea y los enchufes un filtro que saque de una fuente de alimentacion de pc, y asta aora me disminuye el ruido pero no lo elimina, por cierto si trabajas con una portatil, fijate que al quitarle el cable de alimentacion, mete menos ruido, supongo que las fuentes de alimentacion de los portatiles vienen mal filtradas, y eso es lo que nos jode tanto.


un saludo

guille dj


----------



## melchor (Abr 12, 2010)

yo tengo el mismo problema pero con un pequeño  pre-amplificador que le incorpore y hace ruidos solo cuando ejecuto algo pero el ruido me lo da por que estoy utilizando el mismo voltage del pc  cuando pongo un voltage de una fuente de 12v  no hay ruido


----------



## jpablomondino (May 2, 2013)

Proba de desvinvular la descarga a tierra de la fuente de la pc con un simple adaptador o bien pone  dos cajas  directas 600/600 (1:1) por canal para aislar galvanicamente el audio de la pc al amplificador


----------



## DavidMJ (May 2, 2013)

A mí lo que me pasa es que cuando no esoy reproduciendo audio por los altavoces se escucha un "chuff" cuando encienden o apagan un interruptor de las habitaciones contiguas a la mía


Salu2


----------

